# A slow news day in Seattle



## CHamilton (Jun 16, 2015)

Dinosaurs on Seattle freeways? DOTs have some fun on Twitter


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jun 16, 2015)

I saw the 2nd pic on FB with someone posting that it was animal/dinosaur cruelty.


----------



## fairviewroad (Jun 17, 2015)

May have been a slow news day, but every day is a slow traffic day on Seattle freeways.


----------

